# Dual DIN radios lets see them....



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Please post pics of your aftermarket radios. I am looking to get a 2 din in dash Navi and all that just wana see what everyone has or suggests. Thanks!!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

well, let's see them.

any inputs on pioneer avic 110, how's the navi in those, accurate?


----------

